# Free Fishing Charts



## COmmodore 64

I'd like to give something back to this great community, without which I would have never figured out how to catch walleye again. People from here have been helpful on the radio, in PM, and on the forum. I can't thank you people enough. My dad has been reinvigorated after a decade long hiatus from walleye fishing! So...

I use GIS software a lot at work, and as such, I can make my own maps. I've gotten ahold of several Lake Erie NOAA charts in electronic format. This means I can custom make pretty much any Lake Erie chart you want. I'm going to upload several that I have made thus far.

Please feel free to make requests. I've made these all 8.5 x 11 so you can print them out on pretty much any color printer. I can make any size you wish (i.e. if you want a big poster, I can make it).

The soundings in the Cleveland area are in feet. The soundings in Fairport and East are in meters (sorry, can't change that..it's the only format that I can get in electronic format).

Enjoy!


----------



## COmmodore 64

Need to add another file...


----------



## Got One

Commadore, I tried to d/l but it said insufficient data to download. Thanks Steve,


----------



## COmmodore 64

I'm getting the same error. I can open the files that i have locally on my machine, which are the same ones that I uploaded. 

RIght-Clicking and using the Save Link as menu only results in a .php file, not the pdf...Hmm. I'm not sure what the problem is. 

Perhaps the Export to PDF fucntion is not embedding the symbols properly, becasue thenorth arrow and scale bars are not showing up. Let me try something else here...

edit: I found the problem. THe Export Utility was not working right. THey should work now!


----------



## Got One

Thanks for taking the time to share the info!!


----------



## cummins_man

Everything works for me, the info is good.

Now if I could only get the gov. to put maps on my gps for free.


----------



## cummins_man

Just double checked all the files. Everyone of the PDF works and looks just like they should. I am going to have to arrest you for illegally distributing NOAA charts without a venders permit, though.

Not !!!!!!

Just busting your chops ...... I make and sell maps for a living, I couldn't resist.


----------



## knightwinder

COmmodore 64 said:


> Hi. I use GIS software a lot at work, and as such, I can make my own maps. I've gotten ahold of several Lake Erie NOAA charts in electronic format. This means I can custom make pretty much any Lake Erie chart you want. I'm going to upload several that I have made thus far.
> 
> Please feel free to make requests. I've made these all 8.5 x 11 so you can print them out on pretty much any color printer. I can make any size you wish (i.e. if you want a big poster, I can make it).
> 
> The soundings in the Cleveland area are in feet. The soundings in Fairport and East are in meters (sorry, can't change that..it's the only format that I can get in electronic format).
> 
> Enjoy!


Very nice. that is quite a nice perk. Maybe in the future some in land lakes might be very benificial.


----------



## COmmodore 64

OK They all should work now!

BTW, all the charts I based these maps on are freely available at this location: http://nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/mcd/Raster/download.htm


----------



## ezbite

thanks mine printed great!! how about some for us eastern boys? do you got ashtabula & conneaut? thanks again..FISH ON!!  EZbite


----------



## reo

Very Cool!! Can you do Avon and Rocky river??

reo


----------



## jayb

Thanks COmmodore, those should come in handy.They opened fine for me. Wildwood seems to be a 2nd version of the crib though.


----------



## CSocha

THANK YOU! Fantastic, should be made a perment link below the weather and Freebee's map. BTW, since you offered, could you do one for L. Michigan, just off Frankfort / Point Betsie ( due west of Traverse City )


----------



## COmmodore 64

CSocha said:


> THANK YOU! Fantastic, should be made a perment link below the weather and Freebee's map. BTW, since you offered, could you do one for L. Michigan, just off Frankfort / Point Betsie ( due west of Traverse City )


Done.



EZBite said:


> thanks mine printed great!! how about some for us eastern boys? do you got ashtabula & conneaut? thanks again..FISH ON!! EZbite


Done



Rio said:


> Very Cool!! Can you do Avon and Rocky river??


Done



JayB said:


> Thanks COmmodore, those should come in handy.They opened fine for me. Wildwood seems to be a 2nd version of the crib though.


Fixed


----------



## DaleM

Link has been added (made a sticky) for those who ask.


----------



## Salamander

Thank you for the maps! I went to the site you referenced, downloaded files and noticed that they are .bsb format. is this a maptech file format only. do I have to have this software to open them?

Thanks again!


----------



## COmmodore 64

Yeah you have to have some type of software to open the maps. I think NOAA has a free viewer, but I am not sure. Y\ou can get the NOAA charts for free, but I am using a $14,000 software package to make the maps...

The maps themselves are in the .kap format. I had to get a plug-in for ArcMap to get them recognized. I use ESRI ArcGIS software.


----------



## Salamander

Thanks! I got the viewer and can open the files OK now. very cool!

can you please create a pdf of the port clinton, catawba area out to the islands. middle south kelly's etc.?

THANK YOU!


----------



## duckman

I have written some GIS code in a prior life ... I think I have some licensed tools on another machine. Let me see what I can do... 

Anyone want to do my drywall for me so I can work on the maps? I will try to get to this later today but awesome find! Thanks for sharing! 

In case someone else wants to play with this here are some free tools. http://freegis.org/


----------



## COmmodore 64

Salamander said:


> Thanks! I got the viewer and can open the files OK now. very cool!
> 
> can you please create a pdf of the port clinton, catawba area out to the islands. middle south kelly's etc.?
> 
> THANK YOU!


PLease See Attached.


----------



## Salamander

Thanks COmmodore 64!


----------



## ShadRap

This site is an awesome site for info THANK YOU


----------



## COmmodore 64

I hope that people do not mind me bumping this to the top of the page. 

If you haven't noticed, I was able to make a few Lake Michigan maps too. I can grab nautical charts from NOAA, so I can make maps from pretty much anything they have.

If you are going on vacation, somewhere and need a chart...let me know.

If you want harbor close-ups...let me know.

I'm happy to help. There are a lot of charts here already and I want to make more!


----------



## COmmodore 64

I can also personalize or customize the maps (add graphics and plot points via coordinates you give me), or get coordinates of any location for your GPS stuff.

let me know.


----------



## Be one with the fish!

I can't get my computer to open the files. Any ideas what i need to do?


----------



## COmmodore 64

The files are in PDF format. Download Adobe Acrobat reader and install it.

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html

Adobe stuff is getting really bloated so you may wish to try another reader software like this: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php

If you are trying to view the PDFs directly in a browser window, some versions of adobe reader are very finnicky about that. In such cases, either update your reader software or righ-click on a pdf attachemnt and save it to your harddrive and open it from there.


----------



## reel

Was looking for Vancouver B.C. Canada map.

but now (I found enough info on US Chart 18400)
...


----------



## Be one with the fish!

Yep, COmmodore 64 your advice worked. I saved it and re-opened it and it worked. Thanks!


----------



## mtmullins

Hey all,
You can download these charts off the web for free. Go to this site http://www.freeboatingcharts.com/ and download their viewer. Then click on the get free charts link. Punch in the areas you want and a list of maps that contain the area you want on them are displayed. I use it for boating but it looks real similiar to what is saved on this thread. I have the entire Lake Erie in multiple maps all the way up the Det. River in to Lake St. Clair.


----------



## xuman3

AWESOME JOB!!!!!! 

Do they have any maps of any central ohio reservoirs? Alum, Delaware, Hoover, Griggs, etc?


----------



## mtmullins

Yes they do. I found Hoover and Delaware. You can also search by zip code.


----------



## Liquid Therapy

ive got to thank you comm. you put a lot of work into these charts????


----------



## freyedknot

CHECK OUT THIS SITE TOO. www.flashearth.com . for a look at the spot you want to go to or fish.


----------



## COmmodore 64

At Lundy's request, I put together my first Lake Ontario Map. So I now have all of Lake ON charts on my computer now too. Again, don't be afraid to make any requests! It may take me a couple of days, but I'll get to it


----------



## gotme1

I have been looking for some kind of maps to public boat ramps like hot waters turtle creek that has the roads


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

the flashearth is too cool, thanks


----------



## COmmodore 64

Made a map from Bratenahl to the Chagrin river at teh request of MikeC.

Enjoy!


----------



## MikeC

Excellent map! Never noticed those humps.

Thanks a million, Com64


----------



## Tee

These maps are great!! Thanks alot!


Is there any chance of making any maps of Pelee Island and the surrounding waters?



Thanks alot!


----------



## COmmodore 64

Tee said:


> Is there any chance of making any maps of Pelee Island and the surrounding waters?


Sorry it took so long. My wife recently had a baby so things have been quite hectic.


----------



## jimbobber

i click onto files and notin happens whats up with that.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Try to right click on the file and select "save as".

You will save something called 'attachment.php", but it will open in Acrobat reader or Acrobat (or whatever PDF viewer/editor you use). From there you can print it or save it off.


----------



## jimbobber

da/// thanks man // these are great .


----------



## harrypautter

Wonderful maps, but . . . where are the fish? Just kidding!


----------



## MSmith2004

Any chance you could do presque bay in pa. headind up there in a month and I can't find a decent chart anywhere.


----------



## twelve-volt-man

the only fishing map you will ever need is the placemat map from phils inn in port clinton. it has all the hot spots and the best veal/chicken parmesan in the world. and commodore is your avatar from spaceballs, if so absolutely awesome. COMB THE DESERT


----------



## COmmodore 64

My avatar is from Spaceballs. 


I will try to make a Presque Isle map this weekend. I'm heading out of town for a couple weeks, so I want to do it before that.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Here's a chart of the Lake Erie Reef complex, off of Camp Perry.


----------



## reel

Here is a rough Presque Isle map.
Till the spaceball gets back.
Depths are metric. Sorry


----------



## normd

Is there a listing of GPS coordinates for the weatern basin reef complex.


----------



## krustydawg

normd said:


> Is there a listing of GPS coordinates for the weatern basin reef complex.


http://westernbasinsportfishingassociation.com/denied/gps.HTM


----------



## normd

Thanks Krusty! Where would be a good place to put in for fishing the reef complex? I was thinking Fenwick or Wild Wings.


----------



## krustydawg

normd said:


> Thanks Krusty! Where would be a good place to put in for fishing the reef complex? I was thinking Fenwick or Wild Wings.


The furthest east is Wild Wings, in the middle is Turtle Creek (lock your vehicle doors), and the furthest west is Fenwick. It really doesn't matter which one you launch from, you will be on the reefs in no time, but I like Turtle Creek nice launch for $5.00.


----------



## roger23

COmmodore 64 said:


> Here's a chart of the Lake Erie Reef complex, off of Camp Perry.


do you have a map from Maumee bay that showes the Ohio Mich and Canadian line


----------



## COmmodore 64

Here is a quick and dirty chart of the Ashtabula/Conneaut area. Depths are meters on this one.


----------



## WallyJigR

can anyone give a quick lesson on how to read these maps


----------



## sparkywest28

anyone have a topo map for presque bay and some reef locations. this will be my first trip to lake erie. i want to get as much info as i can. thanks


----------



## sstaz

One thing you can try is www.findyourwater.com You have to register but it is free. Once you get in it's like google maps but click on depth contours and it will show them to you. You can then print out the map you want. Hope this helps


----------



## Fishin' Coach

These maps are wonderful!

Buy the way does anyone know if you can save these to a zip drive and take them somewhere to get printed...

Anyone know somewhere with the capabilities to print large doc's?

Thank-you 
Coach--


----------



## COmmodore 64

How large and how many? 

If it's just a couple I can hook you up. I brought several 34" x 22" maps of the Reef Complex to the Turtle Creek outing last year and gave them away.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

COmmodore 64 said:


> If it's just a couple I can hook you up. I brought several 34" x 22" maps of the Reef Complex to the Turtle Creek outing last year and gave them away.


Thanks. Those maps were great. I took a couple to Kinkos and had them laminated, and keep them in the boat.


----------



## dexterm16

how can i get a map of the area around cleveland, the east basin off east 72nd?


----------



## COmmodore 64

dexterm16 said:


> how can i get a map of the area around cleveland, the east basin off east 72nd?


Is this what you want?


----------



## dexterm16

wow thank you , this is awesome.


----------



## reel

Is the Bratenahl Map metric and the Peele Map feet for water depth ?
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

WallyJigR said:


> can anyone give a quick lesson on how to read these maps


Well lets see, maps or charts?
Here ya go:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=82346
Post #6 starts the info you seek.


----------



## dexterm16

do you have a more detailed map of the crib area off edgewater?


----------



## COmmodore 64

dexterm16 said:


> do you have a more detailed map of the crib area off edgewater?


The one here isn't good enough?


----------



## lilkev76

Girls parents just got a place on Johnson's Is, got anything for that, prob be in the bay mostly, these are great by the way i think i remember when you posted some last year too!!!


----------



## COmmodore 64

lilkev76 said:


> Girls parents just got a place on Johnson's Is, got anything for that, prob be in the bay mostly, these are great by the way i think i remember when you posted some last year too!!!


I should be able to round that up. I misplaced all my Lake Erie files, so I may have to download them again. I'm going to make a map fro EZbite, so I'll try to knock out the Johnson's Island one too within the next few days.


----------



## lilkev76

cool could help me show off in front of her family, took my gps w/fishing hot spots up there last year and they loved it, sure they would like this too!!!


----------



## COmmodore 64

lilkev76 said:


> cool could help me show off in front of her family, took my gps w/fishing hot spots up there last year and they loved it, sure they would like this too!!!


I made a couple Johnson Island Charts for you. I couldn't add a whole lot, because I hosed the coordinate system (Defined the wrong one), and I don't have time to undo it right now, so the first one doesn't have a scale bar.


----------



## lilkev76

thanks man these will come in real handy this year


----------



## COmmodore 64

I've been working with Lake Erie vector data. I downloaded some point file soundings, some depth contours, and some reef/shoal points...and I've been supplementing that data with stuff that I digitized from the NOAA charts and other sources.

Some of you may remember a picture of the Sand Bar off of Lorain and Vermilion. Someone posted it last year or the year before...Here is the original:










I geocoded that picture, and approximated the extent of the sandbar and put it on an 11 x 17 map, that doesn't have all the clutter of those NOAA charts. I hope you like it. I'll be working on similar maps of different areas.

I welcome comments, criticisms, and requests. Please feel free to post feedback here.

I can also customize maps with any coordinates you want. If you keep a list throughout the season, and want to see them plotted, just shoot me a text file of the coordinates, and I'll get them uploaded to the maps.

Here's a preview, download the full size PDF below.


----------



## snake69

Did you by chance make one for the E 72nd area? If you did, I must've missed it. For now, that's all I've fished. Hope to branch out this year to both Geneva and Lorain. By the way, the one you just did sure looks easier for the layman, like myself, to understand.


----------



## fishingguy

Here is a list of commodores maps. I found them on a search. I don't know how they got there, or anything else about it.
http://www.lakeeriesportfishing.com/learnthelakes.html


----------



## Fishin' Coach

Absolutly wonderful maps, thanks for all the hard work Commodore! I was wondering if anyone had one of these maps, for Long Point Bay, Ontario Canada. It's a mall bay of erie on the ON side. thanks for the help

--coach


----------



## COmmodore 64

ODNR Map Server

I have not found a source of georeferenced maps for Ohio inland lakes, however ODNR has put up a bunch of PDFs, so I think you can find whatever you need here. Their site is very slow, but there are some really nice inland lake maps there.


----------



## Fishers of Men

I have a extra blank slot in my c-map plotter, put a blank chip in and record the inland waters as I want to.


----------



## COmmodore 64

By request, a close-up of the Huron Pier.


----------



## ezbite

sandbar map looks great, guess im going to have to go get a color cartridge for my printer tomorrow. damn, been just using black because i havent needed it.


----------



## COmmodore 64

This map represents most of Lake Erie that we normally fish. I have a GPS grid on the margins, and the inner tick marks are spaced 1 minute apart. So you should be able to print this map out, post it on a wall, and put in some thumbtacks of your favorite spots.

I had to zip the PDF, because it was slightly larger than the max allowable size for PDFs, so you'll need to unzip this to view it. The map includes a table that gives GPS coordinates for the reefs and shoals on the map.

This map is still in a rough state, but it represents a lot of work on my part to digitize Lake Erie stuff and store it in vector format. I hope to tweak this more and more. This map is 40-inches by 20-inches so you need a large format printer to make a poster.

If you want this map customized, with your own coordinates, all you have to do is send me an excel (or equivalent) table with coordinates and a descriptive name, and I'd be happy to plot them for you. I think it'd be really cool to get coordinates from tons of people, so I can plot them all year, and we can see how the walleye (or perch, or smally) bite evolves throughout each year.

I also included the Reef/Shoal coordinate table as a separate PDF, if anyone wants it.


----------



## fishon

Thank you very much...

Frank


----------



## COmmodore 64

I will have a limited number of these at the TC Fest, probably about a dozen, which I'll give away, just like last year. 

Heh, last year I brought some maps, and I walked up to some folks with them and somebody said: "Uh Oh, what are you selling?" It was my first face to face with an OGF member, and I thought " They hate me already, I must look like a salesman".

I thought it was going to be a really long weekend...


----------



## fishingguy

Looks good COmmodore, I think we all could use that one. Thanks, buy you a beer at the het fest. Did I say, a beer? Going to take a bit more than that I think.


----------



## Kershmon

COmmodore 64 Thanks for large map of lake erie I took file to kinkos had a B&W copy made for $4.50 ( color would have cost over $40.00) thanks for taking time to make maps.


----------



## madcrappiekids

these are very nice - THANKS!!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the maps COmmodore 64 do you have any on eastern lake erie Barcelona, Dunkirk New York area ?


----------



## COmmodore 64

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the maps COmmodore 64 do you have any on eastern lake erie Barcelona, Dunkirk New York area ?


Sorry, I missed this post. I will look into this.


----------



## StormWarningII

Mapmater Commodore 64, would you happen to have the same abilities to pull off your skills from the OH border to the Port of Erie, PA???


----------



## COmmodore 64

It's been a while. Apologies to those who put in requests that I've missed. 

With the HAwgfest coming up, I've added a couple more maps. I basically increased the GPS grid density on the Sand Bar map I made a while ago, and also made a map that spans ~Marblehead to Avon Point in Scale. With the increased grid density, all of you who wish to mark coordinates on these maps should be happy.

For those of you coming to the Hawgfest, I will have some copies of these maps printed out in color, 34 x 22 inch format. I'll be at the Plantation at Hetfields place on the 18th and 19 and of course, the Captain's Meeting. First come first served basis.


----------



## COmmodore 64

I have limited data on the Eastern side of the lake. I have raw data, but I need to digitize coastlines and some other stuff, so apologies to StormWarning and Tomahawk. :/


----------



## bucky

http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/GreatLakesViewerTable.htm

cause im alway having trouble finding it


----------



## Guiddo

Commodore, first of all thanks for all your efforts in producing / sharing these files - one question on interpretation - what do the numbers in the square boxes represent - seem too high in the shoal areas to represent depth - probably a naive question, but new to nautical charts

Thanks again


----------



## COmmodore 64

Guiddo said:


> Commodore, first of all thanks for all your efforts in producing / sharing these files - one question on interpretation - what do the numbers in the square boxes represent - seem too high in the shoal areas to represent depth - probably a naive question, but new to nautical charts
> 
> Thanks again


They are bathymetric contour labels. I removed several contour intervals on these maps because they can get really dense and impact readability, especially when printed out at 11 x 17 or smaller. So... I'm not showing any contours between 20 and 29 feet of depth. In the case of the sandbar map, I figured we weren't interested in those depths too much.

Realizing that many of you target smallies and other fish, or would like to see structure closer to shore I've added contours between 20 and 29 feet to the attached map. Readability doesn't suffer on this area of the lake, but you can imagine that a western basin map with these contours would be insanely cluttered.

Contour labels should generally be close to depth soundings (numbers without boxes). That said...I don't have an explanation for this one:


----------



## fish-tracker

any one have any maps around Wildwood or wear I can get some Thanks


----------



## COmmodore 64

fish-tracker said:


> any one have any maps around Wildwood or wear I can get some Thanks


On Page 1, second post, there is a PDF of Wildwood.

Or just click here.


----------



## wanderin_eyes

I wanted to say thanks for the maps you put up. will help alot this spring

Hoped ya never get :S


----------



## COmmodore 64

In time for the Turtle Creek Jig Fest (or Hetfest, or Het introduces the world to his new Ranger Riata Fest), I have updated the Reef Complex Map.


----------



## Smallmouth70

Anyone have a detailed map of the Fairport Harbor area that you'd be willing to share? I'd like to find a more detailed map of the Fairport Ridge, aka "The Hump". Or if someone would like to share GPS points of the area, that would be great too. Thanks!


----------



## fishingguy

Smallmouth70 said:


> Anyone have a detailed map of the Fairport Harbor area that you'd be willing to share? I'd like to find a more detailed map of the Fairport Ridge, aka "The Hump". Or if someone would like to share GPS points of the area, that would be great too. Thanks!


 
I got this. Hopefully COmmodore won't mind the post.


----------



## Smallmouth70

Thanks fishingguy! That's better than anything I've seen so far.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Smallmouth70 said:


> Anyone have a detailed map of the Fairport Harbor area that you'd be willing to share? I'd like to find a more detailed map of the Fairport Ridge, aka "The Hump". Or if someone would like to share GPS points of the area, that would be great too. Thanks!


The soundings are sparse, the bathymetric contours are OK though, and the GPS grid should be sufficient. If you have anything you wanted added (like GPS Coords), let me know.


----------



## 1morecast

this may be a dumb ? but what is the red area bye turtle creek? a no fish area? I have never fished there before but am hoping to get up there this april.
thanks.


----------



## COmmodore 64

1morecast said:


> this may be a dumb ? but what is the red area bye turtle creek? a no fish area? I have never fished there before but am hoping to get up there this april.
> thanks.


It's not a dumb question...and it means I should have added it to the legend of the map...The red hachured area is the Cam Perry Danger Zone...that's where bullets and stuff may land when they are firing there and should be avoided at all costs. The larger red outlined area should be avoided when there is active firing, but presumably is relatively safe.


----------



## fishingguy

I should of added that the depths are at low water datum. Actual depth will read more depending on the lake level. Noaa provides that info. Usually you can add 3 feet to the depths on the map.


----------



## Smallmouth70

COmmodore 64 said:


> The soundings are sparse, the bathymetric contours are OK though, and the GPS grid should be sufficient. If you have anything you wanted added (like GPS Coords), let me know.


Thanks COmmodore! Every map I can get my hands on will help.


----------



## ford guy

Thanks for the info. Just bought a boat and have not really fished the Cleveland/Avon area before. Should be helpful.


----------



## Kino

COmmodore 64 said:


> In time for the Turtle Creek Jig Fest (or Hetfest, or Het introduces the world to his new Ranger Riata Fest), I have updated the Reef Complex Map.


Could you make this map with the coordinates already on the map of like each reef?? Not sure if it would be better to have the coordinates on the reef itself or on a side bar of the map??


----------



## COmmodore 64

Kino said:


> Could you make this map with the coordinates already on the map of like each reef?? Not sure if it would be better to have the coordinates on the reef itself or on a side bar of the map??


Yeah, I used to have a list...let me check.


----------



## cw261

All the GPS numbers you need are on the old Denied site:

http://wbsa.us/denied/gps.HTM


----------



## Doboy

I'm making our own map using 'Google Earth', putting all our Perch, Walleye, and Bass hot spots on it. Over the years, it really starts to tell a story.
I'd LOVE to put our Hot LL's on your ASH. & Conn. Topo. But as far as I can see, your maps of Conn. do not go to the Canada Border. ' I'm looking in the right place??
It would be WILD to have 50 or so fisherman doing the same, compiling ALL that info! 
Like puting a marker with the number of limits caught on that LL. 
It would make one hell-of-a-map!
If you would be kind enough to e-mail me,,, I'd be glad to send ours to you?


Thanks Again Nice Job [email protected]


----------



## wishfishn

sorry to bother you but did i miss the chart for east harbor bay?
also the naoo site can give me that right?

thanks


----------



## trout7

Thanks for the maps


----------



## trout7

Thanks for the maps



COmmodore 64 said:


> It's been a while. Apologies to those who put in requests that I've missed.
> 
> With the HAwgfest coming up, I've added a couple more maps. I basically increased the GPS grid density on the Sand Bar map I made a while ago, and also made a map that spans ~Marblehead to Avon Point in Scale. With the increased grid density, all of you who wish to mark coordinates on these maps should be happy.
> 
> For those of you coming to the Hawgfest, I will have some copies of these maps printed out in color, 34 x 22 inch format. I'll be at the Plantation at Hetfields place on the 18th and 19 and of course, the Captain's Meeting. First come first served basis.


----------



## COmmodore 64

Had a lot of requests for something showing Maumee Bay. I've not fished it, so if the attached document doesn't fit the area you Maumee folks want, let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## OakLane

Thanks for sharing. Glad to hear your dad is back in the walleye game,he is a very nice gentleman.


----------



## ReelTimeWes

COmmodore 64 said:


> Had a lot of requests for something showing Maumee Bay. I've not fished it, so if the attached document doesn't fit the area you Maumee folks want, let me know and I'll fix it.


Do you have anything of Maumee Bay showing Turtle Island?


----------



## COmmodore 64

Chartermax asked for a map showing Avon Point through Wildwood and a "weather Buoy". I found a buoy off of Cleveland, so I labeled it Cleveland Weather Buoy. If that's not right, someone let me know.

I added some coordinates for the reefs and Buoy. I placed "the Crib" point by eye on an aerial photo. I also have datasets from multiple coordinate systems in this figure, so when I calculated the coords, there may be a little error in the numbers (see the Canadian border doesn't quite overlay properly on the 2 datasets), but these numbers should get you close.

I also modified the map so that shore data is shown (credit to Freebie for that idea). I can add landmarks too (Like Freebie's map), but for now, I only added Wildwood and "The Hospital". Give it a look. It's 34 x 22, so its and ANSI D size. You should be able to resize the PDF and print it out on 11x17.

I also updated the Sandbar map. Check it out.

As always, I can customize these maps. If you have a list of coords you want plotted, just send me the list.


----------



## den3ny

Commadore 64, could you make me a map of western Lake Erie, Toledo area out to the Islands please?


----------



## high drifter

I too would love to have one of the Island area . With depths and gps. Thanks, Rick


----------



## Walleye Wacker

Could you make a map of Presque Bay. Would be very nice to know the depths of the bay while ice fishing. I saw there is already a map of Presque but it doesn't show inside the bay. Also if you are able to make Pymatuning lake, it would be great. Thanks, WW.


----------



## COmmodore 64

I've seen a few requests for Lake Erie Maps. Seems to me that this thread gets lost in the shuffle. So I'm bumping it, and adding a GPS grid for the Reef Complex.


----------



## ReelTimeWes

NIce! One like that with the GPS would be nice for the Islands and sand bar as well.


----------



## COmmodore 64

ReelTimeWes said:


> NIce! One like that with the GPS would be nice for the sand bar as well.


You mean like this? http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showpost.php?p=698215&postcount=95

See attached for Islands. It's quick and dirty, but I'm at work, so it'll have to do for now.


----------



## HappySnag

Lake Erie Maps-Catawba
free maps-bump


----------



## Rough House

did you ever finish the one for Presque Isle? a cool one would be from Presque isle to the ohio line? Possible??


----------



## madcleveland

COmmodore 64 said:


> Need to add another file...


Commodore, 

Can you print a wall map from River to Euclid?


----------



## CWG

wow, thanks for doing this BRAVO


----------



## HappySnag

madcleveland 
that map is in 119# post,
copy that to disk and take that to print shop,and you can get any size,


----------



## ShakeDown

Maps are back!


----------



## Gern186

Thank you!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ShakeDown said:


> Maps are back!


If would be nice if the free map and chart link would work on the Lake Erie fishing Report page..Maybe it's suppose to like to this sticky?


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Could you add Fairport again but show more towards the perry powerplant? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## dditzel57

Thanks!


----------



## llstep

COmmodore 64 said:


> I'd like to give something back to this great community, without which I would have never figured out how to catch walleye again. People from here have been helpful on the radio, in PM, and on the forum. I can't thank you people enough. My dad has been reinvigorated after a decade long hiatus from walleye fishing! So...
> 
> I use GIS software a lot at work, and as such, I can make my own maps. I've gotten ahold of several Lake Erie NOAA charts in electronic format. This means I can custom make pretty much any Lake Erie chart you want. I'm going to upload several that I have made thus far.
> 
> Please feel free to make requests. I've made these all 8.5 x 11 so you can print them out on pretty much any color printer. I can make any size you wish (i.e. if you want a big poster, I can make it).
> 
> The soundings in the Cleveland area are in feet. The soundings in Fairport and East are in meters (sorry, can't change that..it's the only format that I can get in electronic format).
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## llstep

do you have any thing going out Rocky River? We have small boat so can,t go out far!

thank you


----------



## fishinator

Are there any Charts that show the stadium Reefs?


----------



## BASSINONE

COmmodore 64 said:


> Sorry it took so long. My wife recently had a baby so things have been quite hectic.





COmmodore 64 said:


> At Lundy's request, I put together my first Lake Ontario Map. So I now have all of Lake ON charts on my computer now too. Again, don't be afraid to make any requests! It may take me a couple of days, but I'll get to it


possible to get maps of the bay, east, and west harbor? thanks


----------



## stinkbait1213

i noticed by sandusky bay there is a dumping ground??? what is that about??? concrete maybe???


----------



## trasher1

Possible to get a map of Reservoir Decelles in Quebec, Canada? Taking a trip there this summer. Thanks


----------



## 1 Brutus

Yes, I've been there. I still have my personal map. I can copy and send it to ya.... With no charge for top secret hot spots. You'll be surprised how and where we catch the walleye. It's a flooded lake with lots stumps along the sides where trees once stood. Was previously a chain of lakes but is all connected now that the dam raised the level years ago. Check your PM's.


----------



## LDY

I used to drill at Camp Perry with USCG. The range is situated so that the rounds fire fly toward the lake. There are earthen backstops, but who knows when a round may fly past. 

When I was there in 90's this is what the security zones were like:

The smaller red Danger Zone was always off limits to boat traffic when small arms (rifle and pistol) live firing was being conducted. Camp Perry flew Bravo flags from the range. A notice to Mariners is broadcast on channel 16. 

The larger Danger Zone area is off limits to boaters when we fired the crew served weapons (.50 cal M2 and 7.62 mm M60). In those cases we often fired those weapons over the water. Again Perry flew the Bravo flag and issued a notice to mariners. We would also have patrol boats out there trying to keep boaters to the outside of the alphabet cans.


----------



## wayne1946

Any maps from Vermillion to Avon,interested in Lorain area. Your maps are great,Wayne


----------



## son of rooster

thank you for these maps!!


----------



## tcbridges

COmmodore 64 said:


> I'd like to give something back to this great community, without which I would have never figured out how to catch walleye again. People from here have been helpful on the radio, in PM, and on the forum. I can't thank you people enough. My dad has been reinvigorated after a decade long hiatus from walleye fishing! So...
> 
> I use GIS software a lot at work, and as such, I can make my own maps. I've gotten ahold of several Lake Erie NOAA charts in electronic format. This means I can custom make pretty much any Lake Erie chart you want. I'm going to upload several that I have made thus far.
> 
> Please feel free to make requests. I've made these all 8.5 x 11 so you can print them out on pretty much any color printer. I can make any size you wish (i.e. if you want a big poster, I can make it).
> 
> The soundings in the Cleveland area are in feet. The soundings in Fairport and East are in meters (sorry, can't change that..it's the only format that I can get in electronic format).
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you for these maps. They will be very helpful I printed them and then sealed them in plastic heat sealed. I am going to put them in a binder and keep them on my boat and mad a copl for home review. Thanks again and Fish-On


----------



## tcbridges

can anyone tell me that the " Submerged Net Stakes " are and why there there. I have never seen them


----------



## Comer

Do you have any maps for the reservoirs in Fostoria Ohio?


----------



## Wilddav

Awesome maps... thanks


----------



## Wilddav

trasher1 said:


> Possible to get a map of Reservoir Decelles in Quebec, Canada? Taking a trip there this summer. Thanks


Been up there since I was 11... now 60... one of my favorite places to fish.
they now have a slot limit and maybe it will get back to the old days of 10 lb walleye's


----------



## Switch

COmmodore, can't say thank you enough for the maps!! Just got a hobie PA14 rigged up. can't wait to fish the shore. Thanks again!


----------



## allteam

COmmodore 64 said:


> Need to add another file...


Worked ok for me. Thanks, nice charts.


----------



## aquaholic2

fishingguy said:


> I got this. Hopefully COmmodore won't mind the post.


How about the island area...?


----------



## Mike613

Would you have any charts for lake Erie out of Geneva, thanks for your time. 

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection

Mike613 said:


> Would you have any charts for lake Erie out of Geneva, thanks for your time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


Post #1 has the chart for Geneva.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimc46

COmmodore 64 said:


> I'd like to give something back to this great community, without which I would have never figured out how to catch walleye again. People from here have been helpful on the radio, in PM, and on the forum. I can't thank you people enough. My dad has been reinvigorated after a decade long hiatus from walleye fishing! So...
> 
> I use GIS software a lot at work, and as such, I can make my own maps. I've gotten ahold of several Lake Erie NOAA charts in electronic format. This means I can custom make pretty much any Lake Erie chart you want. I'm going to upload several that I have made thus far.
> 
> Please feel free to make requests. I've made these all 8.5 x 11 so you can print them out on pretty much any color printer. I can make any size you wish (i.e. if you want a big poster, I can make it).
> 
> The soundings in the Cleveland area are in feet. The soundings in Fairport and East are in meters (sorry, can't change that..it's the only format that I can get in electronic format).
> 
> Enjoy!


Is there a map that I am not finding of Sandusky Bay?


----------



## COmmodore 64

I've been gone a long time. But I am still here. Not sure if I still have access to all my old files from when I made these maps. HD crash and at another employer these days so I dunno if I can make anything new.


----------



## allteam

COmmodore 64 said:


> I'd like to give something back to this great community, without which I would have never figured out how to catch walleye again. People from here have been helpful on the radio, in PM, and on the forum. I can't thank you people enough. My dad has been reinvigorated after a decade long hiatus from walleye fishing! So...
> 
> I use GIS software a lot at work, and as such, I can make my own maps. I've gotten ahold of several Lake Erie NOAA charts in electronic format. This means I can custom make pretty much any Lake Erie chart you want. I'm going to upload several that I have made thus far.
> 
> Please feel free to make requests. I've made these all 8.5 x 11 so you can print them out on pretty much any color printer. I can make any size you wish (i.e. if you want a big poster, I can make it).
> 
> The soundings in the Cleveland area are in feet. The soundings in Fairport and East are in meters (sorry, can't change that..it's the only format that I can get in electronic format).
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you this will come in handy.
Mike


----------



## rickerd

try Navionics App its like $5 per year.
Rickerd


----------

